# Hartendale Farm 2009 Holiday Rally



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We have organised this rally as a holiday rally, to last for 9 days from the 12th June until the 21st June 2009 to allow anyone to attend for any number of days they wish. All that we ask is that when you book can you please state (on this thread) the dates that you will be attending as we have a limit of 40 vans per night, and don't forget to add your name to the rally list at the bottom of the main page


Regards
R/M


----------



## jakjon (Jan 20, 2007)

HI RICHARD / MARY we will be at the rally from 12/21 see you jakjon


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi you two

Great thats what I call a quick response   

See you at Carsington

Take Care

R/M


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi R&M

Sounds lovely. We think we'd like to come from Friday 12th - Tuesday 16th, if that's OK, but do they allow dogs?

Gerald


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

We will be there from the 12th too, we loved it there.

Dave and Lynne


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Gerald

Yes dogs are allowed

Dave & Lynne

Great


Could you all add your names to the rally at the bottom of the main page

Thanks

R/M


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*Hartendale*

Greetings,

We would like to come on the 17th until the 21st please Richard. nfire:


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

We will be there June 12-15 as already advised in PM.

When do we have to pay ?

Looking forward to the Summer.

Brian


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Brian

We will be collecting the money as you arrive.

Looking forward to meeting

Take Care

R/M


----------



## caz_cat (Jun 24, 2006)

Hi

We are planning to atend from the 14th to the 20th.

Looking forward to it, it's one of our favourite areas.

Thanks
Carol and Noel


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Carol & Noel

We have added you to our list

Looking forward to meeting you

Take Care
R/M


----------



## lecky7 (May 29, 2005)

*Hartendale Rally. ( Richard & Mary )*

My apologies, but could you remove me from the list of attendees. The appointment I have been waiting for has come up, sorry


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for letting us know Mike hope all goes well with the appointment




Jacquie


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

We will be only be able to manage 12th - 14th , school term time sadly.  

Would love to stay longer, my childhood was spent fishing off the cliffs here or Bridlington/Filey every weekend. 

Born in Bridlington. 

Thanks for doing this, will be nice to see you again

Mandy


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Mandy

Great that you can attend (pity not for longer)

Looking forward to seeing you again

Mike

Sorry you can't make it hope to catch you again sometime


Regards
R/M


----------



## 118128 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hartendal*

Hi,

Peter and Chris (Humber Traveller) have persuaded both Ruth and I to come along to this rally, we enjoyed the New Years meet at Burton upon Stather and are looking forward to Newark show as well.

Trevor n Ruth


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Obviously, many of the best folk were born in Brid! My first home, as a baby/toddler was at Airey Hill Farm, Filey. Strangely, despite leaving there at the age of eighteen months, I remember it well! :roll: :lol:



mandyandandy said:


> Born in Bridlington.
> 
> Mandy


I'm SORRY! That was naughtily off topic. 

Sorry we can't make it to Flamborough as we're in France. Otherwise, just try stopping us!


----------



## dbh1961 (Apr 13, 2007)

Book us in, for Fri 12th to Mon 15th please.

Looking forward to meeting a few more members

Dave & Audrey


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

*Trevor & Ruth *

Could you please PM or post the dates that you intend to be there.

*Dave & Audrey*

Looking forward to meeting you all.  

Regards

R/M


----------



## 118128 (Nov 11, 2008)

*Hartendale*

Hi,

We should be there for the full rally.


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi All

It just happens we are in the CL next door for your first weekend, will come and say hello if I may

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

*Trevor & Ruth*

Thanks

*Broom*

No probs looking forward to meeting you

Regards

R/M


----------



## camoyboy (May 9, 2005)

Hi Richard and Mary,
unfortunately we can only get Friday 19th off work, so we will come up then and leave on Sunday 21st. Looking forward to seeing that part of the country, with the limited time available, as well as seeing you guys again.
Colin and Sara


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin & Sara

Sorry you can't get more time off work   

But looking forward to meeting you both again   

Richard & Mary


----------



## Chris_s (Jun 5, 2008)

*Hartendale*

Hi Richard and Mary
Please book us in from Friday 12th leaving on Friday 19th. Will be at Stratford for the show weekend too! Got to find somewhere cheap to visit between the two rallies then as it's not worth travelling home!

Looking forward to meeting you both again and those who were at Carsington.  
Chris_s (Chris and Gordon)


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Chris & Gordon

I have added you to our list.

See you both at Stratford

Take Care

R/M


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I must sort out which days I will be there, I need to check when my kids are at school etc. I know I cant stay the last Sunday as I have a car show to attend at Harewood nr Leeds.

As I will be full time a self employed motorhome and RV valeter by then I can hopefully pick up some work around the area.

So if you want your motorhome, RV or even your car valeting at this rally please send me a PM.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Please note that due to us only having a Defra Certificate that allows us to rally for a total of 5 days the length of this rally has had to be reduced. 
It now runs from the 12th - 16th June 
Sorry if this causes any inconvenience 

Regards 

Richard & Mary


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for letting us know R & M, regardless of the length it will still be a cracking rally if last year is anything to judge by.

Can you confirm us please, thought I had done it but the 'puter seems to have eaten my email.

Thanks

Lynne and Dave


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Lynne & Dave

Hopefully it will be as good or better than last year.

I have confirmed you lost e-mails effect us all.

See you at Peterborough

Safe Journey

Richard & Mary


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Slight alteration to this rally dates again it now starts at 2pm on Friday 12th June and finishes at 2pm on Wednesday 17th June just so as we keep in the rules of our Defra Certificate and doing it this way you do actually get a bit longer there  

Sorry for all the confusion with this rally we were hoping to have a 28 day Defra certificate by the time this rally took place but unfortunately we won't.  still 5 days is better than no days :lol: 

There is still plenty of room as well if a few more of you would like to join RichardandMary there


Jacquie


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

Hi all, long time no post, we are still alive and have just booked on this one, looking forward to meeting everyone again.

just the 12th to the 14th for us though i'm afraid, back to work on the monday, hey ho nevermind

see you soon


just looked at my avatar - hardly recognise him now lol


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Both

Long time no see.

Looking forward to meeting again

Take Care

R/M


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi

It is getting close to the rally is there anymore wishing to join us either for a day or two or for the entire rally. We have it from a higher authority that the weather is going to be great :lol: :lol: 

Regards 
R/M


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Bump


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Also, if anyone wants their MH valeting on site please let me know.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Please could you remove us from the list please, we have finally sold our house and are out and about in Norfolk house hunting.

Thanks
Tina


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi TinaGlenn

I've removed you from the rally list, good luck with the househunting.


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Tina and Glenn!

_*"we have finally sold our house "*_

Well done!  But does that mean you've exchanged contracts or just got a buyer. I don't want you two counting chickens before they've laid eggs which have hatched out! Been there, done....

Good luck with the search.


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

Hi Richard and Mary 
Please book us in from Sat 13th leaving on Tue 16th

Christine & John


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Christine & John

All done looking forward to seeing you both again.

Ta2e Care

R/0


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Thank you for organizing this Rally. We would like to join you on the Friday and Saturday night please. 12th &13th June. I have added our details on the Rally List.
Best wishes, Marie and Rowley.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Welcome rowley I am sure you will enjoy it at Flamborough. RichardandMary are en route to Stratford Show at the moment but they will contact you soon.


Jacquie


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Hi, We would to attend the rally on the Fri 12 & Sat 13 

Regards, Chris & Angie ( drfcchris )


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi drfcchris

As LadyJ says RichardandMary are on their way to Stratford Show at the moment, not sure when they will have internet access again, but no problem I know they will be pleased to see you.

Just add your name to the list, where it says:

"I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally"

at the bottom of the rally listing:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=181

I'm sure they'll get back to you as soon as they can. Enjoy the rally, I believe it's a lovely place.


----------



## impala666 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Hartendale FarmRally*

Richard & Mary

Just to reconfirm & to avoid confusion. We will be at the rally for 4 nights and 12-15th June.

Looking forward to meeting you all

Brian & Christine


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Hello - never been on a rally before so thought it was about time we tried it. Can you put us down for Saturday 13th to Tuesday 16th (3 nights). Thank you. 

Graham & Chris


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

We will be there from Friday at about 6 until Sunday afternoon.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Sorry for the late reply but we have just returned from Stratford

rowley (Marie & Rowley)

drfcchris (Chris & Angie)

impala666 (Brian & Christine)

travelsrus (Graham & Chris)

We have added you all to our list & are looking forward to meeting you all

Jezport 

We have confirmed you

See you all there

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi Richard and Mary


We've been wanting to book on this rally but have been uncertain if / when we'd be free, due to a long-standing commitment to join friends on their canal boat as it passes along a stretch of canal by us. We've only just heard that they expect this to be on Friday, so we should be OK to join you on Saturday for two nights.

Hope this is OK and that you can cope with yet another Chris. :roll:  


Chris and John

PS This will be our first rally, though we have already booked for Southport


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Richard & Mary

I'm afraid we're not going to be able to make this rally. We're right in the middle of major building work at home, and we need to drive the project through. If we're away for any time, work grinds to a halt.

Sorry  

Gerald


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

geraldandannie sorry you can't make it I have removed you from the list catch you again sometime.

ChrisandJohn Looking forward to meeting you both.   

I'm not going to have a problem remembering names this time I can call everyone Chris & have a 50% chance at being right :lol: :lol: 

Take Care

Rchard & Mary


----------



## wozzy (Jan 3, 2009)

I could make it friday13th and Saturday 14th., 

Got to get lad to school Monday.

Ian............


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

And the weather for Flamborough is looking good for the weekend.


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Last chance to book a valet for this rally. Have your van cleaned while you relax!


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi Wozzy (Ian)

Looking forward to meeting you & your lad.

See you there

Take Care
R/M


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

it's rained constantly in sutton this week, could anyone local to flamborough please update us on local weather or the state of the field? is it fairly firm can anyone remember?


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Wet on Thursday, fine on Friday and Saturday. Probably rain on Saturday night. Sunday looks like a sunshine and showers day. If I remember correctly the field is on a bit of a slope and should drain quite well.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

We have just been in touch with the site owner.

The field is well drained & firm & a new access track has been laid so we should have no problems.

See you all there

Regards
R/M


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

*rally hartendale farm*

hi this will be our first rally (motorhome) we will be there friday (hopefuly cos im taking a load to glasgow first) leaving sunday


----------



## Velvettones (Jul 31, 2007)

hi chaps - weather is looking good for the weekend, unfortunately it is our turn to drop out of a rally, work commitments means that we are going to be stuck at home this week, looks like we'll have to have a barby on the back yard,

have a good one, and we'll catch you at the next rally


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Just a quck thank you to Richard and Mary. Our first rally. Lovely welcome and great location. Motorhomers are such a good bunch. 
Chris and Graham


----------



## bjderbys (May 15, 2005)

A big thank you to Richard and Mary for another brilliant rally, we had a great weekend and made new friends and met up with some old ones as well.
Can’t wait for the next one.


Christine & John


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

A big thank you to Richard and Mary, and anyone who helped them, for their efficient organisation and the welcoming BBQ. This was our first rally and we had a great time. 

What will be so memorable was not just the friendliness but the helpfulness of others. Our neighbours noticed when we were having difficulties and immediately came up with solutions. I won't go on about the details but many, many thanks to John and Linda, Jim and Val, Lynne and Bob, Christine and John, and Jezport. There might have been others whose names I don't know, but they are probably called either Chris or John.

Attached (I hope) is a photo of John helping John to sort out an ingenious arrangement for the disposal of grey water from our extremely low tank.

Oh, by the way, the weather was great too. Who sorted that out?


Chris and John


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Many thanks to Richard and Mary for all their work. It was a very enjoyable weekend.


----------



## alandsue (Jul 30, 2008)

Many thanks to Richard and Mary for a fabulous rally and all the people we met (too many to remember, although Chris and John seemed to be there a lot). Great location and weather was excellent. Let's hope we can do it again in September.

Regards.

Alan and Sue.


----------



## drfcchris (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks Richard and Mary for organising a really enjoyable rally
what a great atmosphere.Shame we could only stay the w/end.

Regards, Chris & Angie + one knackered dog, Sam, after Natalie
had walked him around the field !!!!


----------



## 101965 (Nov 29, 2006)

*hartendale rally*

hi all thanks richard&mary we had a really really great time met some ace people BIG thanks to jim who helped me greatly with a few issues i had with my M/H thanks as well to john for services (lol) and thanks to everybody else for such a good time. we got home about 00:30 we didn't want to leave  such was the good time had by me n her oh well roll on the next one 8) where do i find the photos then?


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Many thanks to all the members that attended & made this such a brilliant rally, it was nice to meet so many new & first time ralliers, we hope that you all enjoyed it as much as we did. 
  
Special thanks to John & Jacky (jakjon) Alan & Sue (alandsue) for helping out with the barbeque & also Chris & Angie (drfcchris) for the chocs (they went down a treat)

Regards

Richard & Mary


----------



## meurig (May 30, 2005)

Hi Richard and mary thanks for the great welcome we had afab time as always :lol: .John as now fixed the breaks after a trip to birmingham to fetch a oil seal for the back aksle Hopefully we should be off to Brean on saturday .Look forward to seeing you all very soon .  

Lin and John x


----------

